# AZ Mom Support group info.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Novartis, has some starting a support group info you may want to look at. Just FYIYou have to give them a password for the site, so you know. Its under building a IBS community. If you have a problem accessing this let me know. http://www.ibsvillage.com/ibsvillage/ibs_l...?subSectionID=2 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thanks Eric,I've already seen the information. It's really good. AZ


----------

